# Is anybody here going to Poodle Club of America?



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes..Madonna will be in conformation class with a handler and my husband and I will be there watching! Its our first time too. Would love to meet you there


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm going. I've entered my boy Troy in the Junior Hunter, Working Certificate and Working Certificate Excellent, as well as Rally and Open A obedience. I'll come and watch you in Agility on Monday!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ms Stella, when are you planning to get there? I wish I could stay to see Madonna in conformation, but my students will want me back.

Vibrant, what rally class(es) are you in? I am hoping that Lily and I will be finishing RAE2 there. Since you are in the hunt and working trials you should let me know when you expect to run. I will be getting there on Sunday and will try to come early if I know when you will be working.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Yes! _Chagall, my dh and I are coming down on Tuesday and staying through the week. We're meeting some poodle friends and other PF peeps, hope we can connect. I'd so like to meet you! I'll PM you my cell #. Good luck in agility and obedience with Lilly. It really would be a treat to see her in action.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> _Yes! _Chagall, my dh and I are coming down on Tuesday and staying through the week. We're meeting some poodle friends and other PF peeps, hope we can connect. I'd so like to meet you! I'll PM you my cell #. Good luck in agility and obedience with Lilly. It really would be a treat to see her in action.


Yes, I cant believe my luck to have seats right next to Chagall!! (and his mommy and dad too of course  ) Ill have my camera along for the show and for our friends in the stands


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Ms Stella, when are you planning to get there? I wish I could stay to see Madonna in conformation, but my students will want me back.
> 
> Vibrant, what rally class(es) are you in? I am hoping that Lily and I will be finishing RAE2 there. Since you are in the hunt and working trials you should let me know when you expect to run. I will be getting there on Sunday and will try to come early if I know when you will be working.


Would love to see the performance events...our time is limited so we are just there Tuesday night thru Saturday morning. If our paths cross at all...Id love to meet you and Lilly


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Not this year, but sincerely hoping for next year. We might have a new boy and would love to enter him, and if coat change ever ends, perhaps Journey as well. Have a great time, and much success to all of you!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I really had my heart set on going this year! But with no leave left, I will have to wait yet another year. I hope you all have great fun together!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Ms Stella, when are you planning to get there? I wish I could stay to see Madonna in conformation, but my students will want me back.
> 
> Vibrant, what rally class(es) are you in? I am hoping that Lily and I will be finishing RAE2 there. Since you are in the hunt and working trials you should let me know when you expect to run. I will be getting there on Sunday and will try to come early if I know when you will be working.


We'll be in Advanced B, last leg. I have my eye on one of those beautiful titling rosettes they offer! I'm hoping for his second leg in Open.
The WC/X runs all day on Sunday. We'll be tired, but happy regardless of how things go for us. We love field work!! There is a hunt/tracking dinner on Sunday evening...why don't you (and anyone else here who is going) join us? Tickets must be purchased beforehand (on PCA website)..it's a nice meal with a friendly crowd.
I'd love to stay for conformation but I'll need to get home. Darn!
Vivienne


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vivienne,

I too have my eye on a nice title rosette, hoping that Lily is on board with me for RAE2. She needs to do two legs in Syracuse at the end of March and then one at Poodle Obedience Training Club on April 6th. I do have one extra shot at POTC on the 6th. If we get #9 in the morning I will pull in the afternoon and just do my open B leg. I am no where near ready for utility (or even credibly for grad open) but want to keep her ring savvy for the regular obedience classes. I am not expecting a particular title opportunity in agility at PCA. That will depend on a few trials before then.

I will be pulling for you with all of your entries. Open A was a killer for us. I don't care to admit how many tries it took to get those three legs. Many of them only had one NQ exercise with beautiful scores in all the other exercises. The only good thing I can say is it took me only about six months of trials to get the CDX. I was out of sight for sits and downs with many different people who were already two or more years into working on it. No wonder people call it "hopeless A."

I will check out the Hunt dinner ticket situation and get back to you on that.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Vivienne,
> 
> I too have my eye on a nice title rosette, hoping that Lily is on board with me for RAE2. She needs to do two legs in Syracuse at the end of March and then one at Poodle Obedience Training Club on April 6th. I do have one extra shot at POTC on the 6th. If we get #9 in the morning I will pull in the afternoon and just do my open B leg. I am no where near ready for utility (or even credibly for grad open) but want to keep her ring savvy for the regular obedience classes. I am not expecting a particular title opportunity in agility at PCA. That will depend on a few trials before then.
> 
> ...


Good luck at those trials before PCA!
I hear you about those NQ's because of one exercise, but I'd rather that than bombing the whole run!! Troy got his CKC CDX in November and, like you, I've been 'seasoning' him while we work on (F)Utility! AKC doesn't recognize CKC titles so I can run him in 'A' until he gets his AKC CDX. I have concerns about trialing on turf at PCA because we haven't been able to train on grass for so long, though it didn't give us any trouble last year! I guess I should just stop worrying!! The whole experience of trialing at PCA is fabulous...can't wait!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I got tickets for the hunt dinner. My mom is coming along for the ride, so we will be in touch about how to find each other. Yes, (f)utility, so sad right now...much of it is coming along pretty decently, but Lily looks at me like I am insane expecting her to pick up a metal article. I actually just bought several small stainless dishes to try in place of conventional aluminum articles. I recently saw a beagle in utility (how brave is that!) whose metal articles were little dishes. I am hoping that another metal aside from aluminum may help.

I have entered open B since I think making her have to think about the order of the exercises is a good idea for her. I would like to Q, but don't need to. I agree that it is better to have just that one thing go wrong, since if it is always the same thing you know what you have to fix. We have had many NQ variations of drop on recall....no drop, drop too late, sit instead of drop, drop but then no front. Amazingly for her second open A leg she did a nice drop despite having a sparrow land in the ring just after I turned to face her and the judge. I thought it was all over while I waited for the judge to signal I could see my dear girl looking at that bird. She looped over towards it, but then looked back towards me and adjusted her direction just before the judge gave the signal for the drop. I hope you will have success with it at PCA.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be going to PCA, wouldn't miss it! I will not be at the apricot red match, I cannot take that much time off from school. I will arrive late Tuesday night show at least two girls on Thursday and not sure if I will have a dog on Wednesday. 

I will begin my girl BeBe she was shown last year at PCA, but had very little coat. I was showing Xena, and now she have been bred I will retire her and bring out BeBe. I will also show a black Dassin bitch for a client. Possibly a silver boy, not sure if he will be ready for PCA.. IF Xena is not pregnant I will show her on Friday.

I will be staying out in the back parking lot in the motor homes. Look me up, I will have my cell phone if anyone wants my number.

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've come and gone from PCA. I had to get back to go to work today and my obedience club awards dinner tonight. I am so sorry not to have met up with anyone from PF. Maybe next year.....


----------

